# Affordable 24 hour watches?



## crankcase

So I've recently gotten hooked on the idea of a 24H watch after seeing pics of the Glycine Airman "Mystery", posted here and on the Pilot/Military forum.... let's take a moment to look at this thing of beauty










pheeewwww.... ok, great. Except that it costs in the region of $2k, which is wayyyy beyond my means.

So I was wondering where's a good place to start on 24H watch ownership? My list of desired features, in order of priority:

- midnight on top (required)
- GMT hand (required)
- rotatable bezel for 3rd time zone (good to have)
- solar/ecodrive/automatic (good to have)
- and while I'm dreaming, it might as well look as cool and classy as the piece above 

I don't have a fixed budget yet, but would really want to keep it below $500. Any suggestions? Or is this a lost cause?


----------



## Watchbreath

Your gonna have to aim lower, checdkout the Russians and Chinese.


----------



## crankcase

Yeah, I don't hope to get Swiss in that budget... but Japanese maybe? Do Seiko/Citizen (or even Casio) make anything that fits my criteria? Or any Russian/Chinese brands to suggest?

Thanks.



Watchbreath said:


> Your gonna have to aim lower, checdkout the Russians and Chinese.


----------



## cybertrancer

Hi crankcase!

Try to search Vostok-Europe N1 Rocket models or Vostok Europe "GAZ 14" Dualtime models. They use the Vostok Automatic caliber 2426.
Another possibility is the STEINHART "Ocean vintage GMT" (this one may be around US$500-600 range).


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

Buy once, cry once. My wife always says.

Personally, that Glycine is not my thing, but what a fantastic design. It's a very distinctive watch and I would be hard pressed to believe you will find anything else that satisfies. I say you call it a grail and start saving. I NEVER thought I would be able to afford an Omega, once I had saved enough money, I NEVER thought I would spend that much on a watch. Now here I sit with a watch that has it's own insurance rider on my homeowners policy. It was my grail, the only one I wanted and probably the only high end watch I'll ever have. Something to hand down to my son. 

The Glycine is a damn cool watch.


----------



## crankcase

cybertrancer said:


> Hi crankcase!
> 
> Try to search Vostok-Europe N1 Rocket models or Vostok Europe "GAZ 14" Dualtime models. They use the Vostok Automatic caliber 2426.
> Another possibility is the STEINHART "Ocean vintage GMT" (this one may be around US$500-600 range).


I couldn't find any 24H watches in Vostok's catalogue... the GAZ 14 Dualtime models seemed to be 12H/GMT, and N1 seemed to be all regular 12H. Or am I missing something...? :-s

And all the 24H models on the Steinhart website are marked as "Sold Out" ... though those were a bit beyond my budget anyway :-(



TimeWontLetMeGo said:


> Buy once, cry once. My wife always says.
> 
> Personally, that Glycine is not my thing, but what a fantastic design. It's a very distinctive watch and I would be hard pressed to believe you will find anything else that satisfies. I say you call it a grail and start saving. I NEVER thought I would be able to afford an Omega, once I had saved enough money, I NEVER thought I would spend that much on a watch. Now here I sit with a watch that has it's own insurance rider on my homeowners policy. It was my grail, the only one I wanted and probably the only high end watch I'll ever have. Something to hand down to my son.
> 
> The Glycine is a damn cool watch.


That's a great perspective. Or as one of the founders of Rolls Royce used to say, "The quality is remembered long after the price is forgotten."

I would definitely love to own the Glycine some day, but like your Omega, it's going to take time. Especially since I have a couple of 'smaller' watches lined up for the next few months :-d So I was hoping to dip my toe into 24H watch ownership with something cheaper, to be sure I can get used to it before I take the big plunge.

Guess I'll just keep looking, and saving up in the meantime


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

Hey, I was just looking at an "affordable mechanical chrono" thread and came across this Russian website. They happen to have some 24hr watches. The site was recommended by other posters so thought I would give you a shout.

Poljot, Russische Uhren, Julian Kampmann - Russian 24-hour watch


----------



## lactardjosh

I don't know this seller and it's not the Mystery, but:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-glycine-airman-1953-vintage-784207.html


----------



## crankcase

lactardjosh said:


> I don't know this seller and it's not the Mystery, but:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-glycine-airman-1953-vintage-784207.html


Still wayyy beyond my price range 

But here's something posted in another thread, that's a lot closer to what I'd want to spend, especially for a 'trial' watch : Alpha Watch

I gotta look into this. Or failing that, the Russian Poljot suggestion from *TimeWontLetMeGo* above. Thanks for that, by the way!


----------



## TimeWontLetMeGo

crankcase said:


> Still wayyy beyond my price range
> 
> But here's something posted in another thread, that's a lot closer to what I'd want to spend, especially for a 'trial' watch : Alpha Watch
> 
> I gotta look into this. Or failing that, the Russian Poljot suggestion from *TimeWontLetMeGo* above. Thanks for that, by the way!


Any time . I'm usually pretty good at spending other people's money. Actually, I am looking at a Strela Chrono from that very site. Bought an Orient Blue Ray last night, A Steinhart is on deck, then the Strela in the hole. Happy hunting!


----------



## l3wy

crankcase said:


> Still wayyy beyond my price range
> 
> But here's something posted in another thread, that's a lot closer to what I'd want to spend, especially for a 'trial' watch : Alpha Watch
> 
> I gotta look into this. Or failing that, the Russian Poljot suggestion from *TimeWontLetMeGo* above. Thanks for that, by the way!


I posted some about the Alpha a few weeks ago: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/alpha-1993-military-universal-time-mini-review-776940.html .. for some reason the slideshow at the bottom doesn't come up all the time.. but you can click the additional photos link to get there.

I like the alpha, although it is a bit thick. If you want to go for a quartz there's the Vertis 24 hour which is surprisingly nice for the price. .. slimmer smaller quartzs from AAA watch club as well.. There's also a Trias 24 hour automatic watch you can find, but while it looks nice, it's not entirely practical unless you wear it a lot (not enough hour indices.. makes it hard to just glance at the watch and know what time it is). The Trias and Vertis are both under $100, the watches from AAA watch club are a right around $100 if I remember right.

Trias post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/trias-enzo-bellini-24h-mini-review-776948.html

Vertis post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f5/verti...surprisely-nice-inexpensive-watch-773922.html


----------



## Emre

You might want to check the ' Raketa ' watches, they also have some dark dial faces and the world time models have the GMT function if I recall correct.


----------



## Ric Capucho

My first Raketa arrived just an hour or so ago. Was helped by a forum member to weed out the Ebay fakes from the real thing.

Note (as he did) the domed acryllic glass? Wonderful innit, just like the smell of fresh bread from childhood.

Over-inflated pictures don't do this watch justice. It's a jewel in the flesh.

Very very happy. And a major thank you to *that* forum member for his kindness.

Ric


----------



## crankcase

That does look really nice! Could you share some details, like the price and name of the seller on ebay?

Thanks!



Ric Capucho said:


> My first Raketa arrived just an hour or so ago. Was helped by a forum member to weed out the Ebay fakes from the real thing.
> 
> Note (as he did) the domed acryllic glass? Wonderful innit, just like the smell of fresh bread from childhood.
> 
> Over-inflated pictures don't do this watch justice. It's a jewel in the flesh.
> 
> Very very happy. And a major thank you to *that* forum member for his kindness.
> 
> Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho

Mate, the Ebay seller was Magnety222 in the Ukraine, and the sale went through like clockwork. Cost me £72.50 (British Pounds) so what's that in American Shekels? About $110?

I should warn you that I sent five potential auctions that looked "right" to my untrained eye to the WUS member, and he came back to me saying that three of them were "wrong" in some way. Wrong dials, non-acryllic glass (too flat), wrong hands.

Now I don't wanna say who helped me, because I wouldn't want to flood him with authenticity requests. However, there's an open and friendly authentication service going on over on the Russian watch forum. Post a thread asking if "is this one authentic?" And you'll for sure get a few responses.

But unless you either know what you're doing or you are advised by someone(s) who do, then buyer beware. Don't be scared off, get yer watch, but use the WUS forum wisely. And all will be well. 

Ric


----------



## crankcase

Thanks for the tips, I guess that's what I'll do! I did find a couple of watches that look ok, and are within my price range:

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/121034850130?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/261119608388?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/251191199631?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

I haven't yet come across the seller you mentioned, but will look for them as well.

Cheers!



Ric Capucho said:


> Mate, the Ebay seller was Magnety222 in the Ukraine, and the sale went through like clockwork. Cost me £72.50 (British Pounds) so what's that in American Shekels? About $110?
> 
> I should warn you that I sent five potential auctions that looked "right" to my untrained eye to the WUS member, and he came back to me saying that three of them were "wrong" in some way. Wrong dials, non-acryllic glass (too flat), wrong hands.
> 
> Now I don't wanna say who helped me, because I wouldn't want to flood him with authenticity requests. However, there's an open and friendly authentication service going on over on the Russian watch forum. Post a thread asking if "is this one authentic?" And you'll for sure get a few responses.
> 
> But unless you either know what you're doing or you are advised by someone(s) who do, then buyer beware. Don't be scared off, get yer watch, but use the WUS forum wisely. And all will be well.
> 
> Ric


----------



## TylerDurden

Alright, I couldn't think of anything that came close to meeting all (or possibly any) of your requirements, but the Duo by Botta Designs is a damned cool dual time zone 24 hour watch that fits neatly within your budget. You can check it out here. And here's a pic I ripped from their site:









Pretty sexy, if you ask me.

EDIT: I forgot to add that $500 is 25% of the purchase price of the Glycine you really want; at that rate, I would lean towards saving for the watch that you really like rather than buying one that's merely a suitable placeholder.


----------



## crankcase

You're right, that is pretty damn sexy! In fact, it almost makes me wonder if I even really need the Glycine... 

I wonder if they make one with the 0/24 on top.

As for the budget, I have actually revised it considerably downwards since the original post... especially since I had a look at ebay. Looking at something within $200 now. Though I do see your point about getting the real thing instead of a placeholder.... maybe I'll just wait for a while and see if the Mystery starts showing up on the used market 



TylerDurden said:


> Alright, I couldn't think of anything that came close to meeting all (or possibly any) of your requirements, but the Duo by Botta Designs is a damned cool dual time zone 24 hour watch that fits neatly within your budget. You can check it out here. And here's a pic I ripped from their site:
> 
> View attachment 903643
> 
> 
> Pretty sexy, if you ask me.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to add that $500 is 25% of the purchase price of the Glycine you really want; at that rate, I would lean towards saving for the watch that you really like rather than buying one that's merely a suitable placeholder.


----------



## Pavelma

crankcase said:


> I wonder if they make one with the 0/24 on top.


Are you looking for the one like this?


----------



## crankcase

Naahh... I just realised both this and the previous one are 'single hand' types, which doesn't really work for me.

Not to mention that they both have noon at the top and midnight at the bottom - I much prefer the reverse.

Still extremely sexy designs though...



Pavelma said:


> Are you looking for the one like this?
> View attachment 903706


----------



## Nueva York

If I may add my 2 cents, the Glycine that you have shown is the gmt model that had a 12 hour movement. The red hand is the gmt hand that has a 24 hour movement. So even though the dial has 24 hours on it, the hour hand is not actually pointing to 1800 hrs its showing 9 am or pm. The Glycine "Purist" model has a true 24 hour movement. The hour hand makes 1 revolution a day. The purist model does not have a red gmt hand. 


I own the purist model and I love the design. I was also able to find it on line for a little under $2k. I'd recommend it to anyone with the following warning. The photos you see on line are taken in ideal lighting conditions. However wearing the watch indoors, outdoors, day and night; It can be hard to see the hands. The black dial with dark gray hand have low contrast.


Like you, I fell in love with 24 hour watches. While searching the web I came across the Raketa line. I purchased a 24 hour marine watch, the same one Ric Capucho has shown. I love that watch because it it a great daily wear watch with great versatility. Also as a "collectors" item, has a great story behind it's make, vintage, and intended purpose. This, and other soviet watches are found online for $75 - $200, in various conditions. 


In comparison anyone can tell that the Glycine is of higher caliber than the Raketa (in my opinion). But I love them both and one didn't make my wife cringe at the price.


----------



## lechon

Pavelma said:


> Are you looking for the one like this?
> View attachment 903706


seXXXy!!!


----------



## archlinux

vostok k-35 from meranom, but cannot satisfy point 2. 

+ midnight on top (required)
- GMT hand (required) 
+ rotatable bezel for 3rd time zone (good to have) 
you can buy any vostok bezel, some of them have 24h marks

+ solar/ecodrive/automatic (good to have)
auto-winding

+ and while I'm dreaming, it might as well look as cool and classy as the piece above 
with some bazels have a very classy look

++good price around 60$


----------



## Anhi

How abt English or German brand , its way cheaper


----------



## rr82

crankcase said:


> So I've recently gotten hooked on the idea of a 24H watch after seeing pics of the Glycine Airman "Mystery", posted here and on the Pilot/Military forum.... let's take a moment to look at this thing of beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pheeewwww.... ok, great. Except that it costs in the region of $2k, which is wayyyy beyond my means.
> 
> So I was wondering where's a good place to start on 24H watch ownership? My list of desired features, in order of priority:
> 
> 
> midnight on top (required)
> GMT hand (required)
> rotatable bezel for 3rd time zone (good to have)
> solar/ecodrive/automatic (good to have)
> and while I'm dreaming, it might as well look as cool and classy as the piece above
> 
> I don't have a fixed budget yet, but would really want to keep it below $500. Any suggestions? Or is this a lost cause?


That thing is a beast. Very nice set of colors. Too bad it is so expensive. But hey, dreams are free right?


----------



## Lancer_101

I'm in the same boat as OP. I have arrived at Lum Tec.


----------

